# Late night Owls



## Rob Fisher

Wow it's 02:10am and there are a whole bunch of you still awake and surfing the net and posting on ECIGSSA!

I can't sleep for some reason... what's your excuse!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Watching the boxing

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DaveH

I'm just a 'night Owl'

Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Friep

Studying:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Friep said:


> View attachment 113688
> Studying:



I want to Like your post but i would feel bad saying i like it that you studying brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Friep said:


> View attachment 113688
> Studying:


4 examples of...??? I cant make out the rest. Lol.

Hang in there brother, its worth the investment!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Raindance said:


> 4 examples of...??? I cant make out the rest. Lol.
> 
> Hang in there brother, its worth the investment!
> 
> Regards





Raindance said:


> 4 examples of...??? I cant make out the rest. Lol.
> 
> Hang in there brother, its worth the investment!
> 
> Regards



It's 4 sources of prejudice. Luckily my last subject for this semester.


----------



## Hooked

Friep said:


> View attachment 113688
> Studying:



@Friep What are you studying - other than the ecigssa forum?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Many people who know me say that I have a sleeping problem. Not true! I fall asleep the minute my head hits the pillow - or my dog, if she's kidnapped my pillow. My problem is that I often don't want to go to sleep and I stay up until somewhere between 1a.m. and 3a.m. There's something magical about standing on the deck, looking out at nearby houses who are all in darkness ... listening to the sea... If the human body were designed not to need sleep I'd be sooo happy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Friep

Hooked said:


> @Friep What are you studying - other than the ecigssa forum?


I am studying to become a teacher. But next year I will be a biology teacher even though I have a year and a half left to complete my degree.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Friep said:


> I am studying to become a teacher. But next year I will be a biology teacher even though I have a year and a half left to complete my degree.



Respect to you @Friep 
All the best with the teaching and the rest of your studies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Many people who know me say that I have a sleeping problem. Not true! I fall asleep the minute my head hits the pillow - or my dog, if she's kidnapped my pillow. My problem is that I often don't want to go to sleep and I stay up until somewhere between 1a.m. and 3a.m. There's something magical about standing on the deck, looking out at nearby houses who are all in darkness ... listening to the sea... If the human body were designed not to need sleep I'd be sooo happy!



I hear you @Hooked 
I go through phases sometimes when I get passionate about something and get busy on it and then get upset that its actually time to go to bed.
I also find that those late hours are often very peaceful and silent. No interruptions.
But i wish i could hear the sea!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> I hear you @Hooked
> I go through phases sometimes when I get passionate about something and get busy on it and then get upset that its actually time to go to bed.
> I also find that those late hours are often very peaceful and silent. No interruptions.
> But i wish i could hear the sea!



@Silver I've never had a "time to go to bed" lol and it's pointless trying to go to sleep if I don't want to. I get into bed and count up to 100. If I'm still awake I get up. And if there's something that I really feel like doing, I count very fast. If I've had only 2 or 3 hrs sleep I drink lots of Coke and tea the next day (as tea has more caffeine than coffee) and catnap when I can. I used to drink Red Bull but not anymore.

I agree with you about no interruptions during the late hours. That's MY time, isn't it? I absolutely hate interruptions and the last month has been a particularly trying time as I've had supposedly minor renovations done. I think I must write a post about this in Off Topic at some time.

Oddly enough, when I moved here about 2 yrs ago or so, the constant sound of the sea irritated me no end, because I love silence - as you do too. Even now, although I love the sound of the sea at night, there are times when I wish it had an OFF button!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver I've never had a "time to go to bed" lol and it's pointless trying to go to sleep if I don't want to. I get into bed and count up to 100. If I'm still awake I get up. And if there's something that I really feel like doing, I count very fast. If I've had only 2 or 3 hrs sleep I drink lots of Coke and tea the next day (as tea has more caffeine than coffee) and catnap when I can. I used to drink Red Bull but not anymore.
> 
> I agree with you about no interruptions during the late hours. That's MY time, isn't it? I absolutely hate interruptions and the last month has been a particularly trying time as I've had supposedly minor renovations done. I think I must write a post about this in Off Topic at some time.
> 
> Oddly enough, when I moved here about 2 yrs ago or so, the constant sound of the sea irritated me no end, because I love silence - as you do too. Even now, although I love the sound of the sea at night, there are times when I wish it had an OFF button!



Lol on the off button for the sea sound. Strangely, although I love silence - when i do go to the seaside i also love the sound of the sea. But maybe thats because im usually on holiday and relaxed and dont need to work or concentrate too hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Lol on the off button for the sea sound. Strangely, although I love silence - when i do go to the seaside i also love the sound of the sea. But maybe thats because im usually on holiday and relaxed and dont need to work or concentrate too hard.



@Silver And if you don't live near the sea, then when you're on the holiday the sound of the sea is unique. I find that if I've gone "to town" as they call it here i.e. inland, I appreciate the sound of the sea when I return.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Hooked said:


> @Silver And if you don't live near the sea, then when you're on the holiday the sound of the sea is unique. I find that if I've gone "to town" as they call it here i.e. inland, I appreciate the sound of the sea when I return.


I just love the sound of the sea while reading a good book.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I lived about 150m away from the sea at one stage. I used to love to go to sleep with the sound of breaking waves. The only down side to this is the sea air that caused everything metal to corrode. I replaced graphic cards specifically every few months. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

I used to love being g a night owl. Was always reading a book till abt 2am and then when I was studying and working it was always till 2 am and then up at 5.

After the studying and the arrival of the kids I find myself not being able to keep up that pace. So I am asleep by 11.30 most nights. Must say there are now less hours in the day

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

I'm one of those naughty kids that refuses to go to sleep knowing I'm going to feel like (seriously bad) the next day. I would be better off going to bed at some reasonable hour but seldom switch off the nightlight before 01:00 in the morning. Childish i know but despite being FUBAR I can not help this behavior. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

I find the late hours to be the most peaceful and best time to think...no distractions

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> I'm one of those naughty kids that refuses to go to sleep knowing I'm going to feel like (seriously bad) the next day. I would be better off going to bed at some reasonable hour but seldom switch off the nightlight before 01:00 in the morning. Childish i know but despite being FUBAR I can not help this behavior.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance What does FUBAR mean? If it's unprintable PM me!


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> I hear you @Hooked
> 
> But i wish i could hear the sea!



@ Your wish is my command, Sir! 

EDIT I recorded the sound of the sea a few mins. ago but I can't upload it! I can see it on the computer, but when I click "Upload a File" it doesn't show on computer. What a pity!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Hooked said:


> @Raindance What does FUBAR mean? If it's unprintable PM me!


 F##### up beyond absolute repair/recognition

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

I haven't been to the sea for quite some time, but there is something in the sound that soothes the soul. I also love the bush, get up before sunrise and cup of coffee and listen to the world waking up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @Raindance What does FUBAR mean? If it's unprintable PM me!





Smoke_A_Llama said:


> F##### up beyond absolute repair/recognition


As Smoke a llama said but my version is "..... up beyond all reason." Saving private Ryan

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Raindance said:


> As Smoke a llama said but my version is "..... up beyond all reason." Saving private Ryan



Oh yes, forgot that variation!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick

I waited the entire day to bump up this thread,now im going to sleep!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Slick said:


> I waited the entire day to bump up this thread,now im going to sleep!



Another of my New Year's Resolutions is to go to sleep at a "normal" time - before I turn into a pumpkin, at the very least. I've truly become a night owl and I'm quite happy to go to sleep around 2 a.m. and then sleep until 10 a.m. That's not a problem for me - the problem is that other people and events don't fit in with my routine  The story of my life - out of sync with the rest of the world

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## 87hunter

I'm usually asleep by 10pm. Been busy this week setting work goals for 2018 so been up late most nights. I battle in the morning if I'm not asleep by 10pm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

87hunter said:


> I'm usually asleep by 10pm. Been busy this week setting work goals for 2018 so been up late most nights. I battle in the morning if I'm not asleep by 10pm



Asleep by 10? That's a good boy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

@Slick , decided to wait up and beat your time by 5 minutes , just joking. 

Watched paranormal and then dropped locust1 at girlfriends, camping by the sea, travel safely I hope. Missing the little boggers 20 th birthday  because of this, they grow up so fast, enjoy them while they are small. One less mouth to feed, just stuck with locust2, the "small" one, all 6 feet in his dainty no 12 shoes. Let the good times roll!,,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

What is to be considered as a normal bed time? Anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> What is to be considered as a normal bed time? Anyone?



I would say around 10-ish, but in Cape Town summer it's difficult to achieve, since our sunset is between 7.30 and 8, which doesn't leave much time until 10, does it? I think that's what my problem is right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> I would say around 10-ish, but in Cape Town summer it's difficult to achieve, since our sunset is between 7.30 and 8, which doesn't leave much time until 10, does it? I think that's what my problem is right now.


True, with sunset at 8 it is still light until 9 causing my body clock the recognize 9:30 as early evening. Bed at ten seems just wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@Raindance @Hooked , any time before your alarm goes off to start the next day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> @Raindance @Hooked , any time before your alarm goes off to start the next day.


That is kind of what it feels like going to bed around one and the puppy waking me up at first light to go outside to make wiewie and poopie.... And unlike me that needs a cuppa or two to boot up and get all apps running properly, she seems to have her OS running from a solid state drive.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

This was such a classic chirp @Raindance !!!



Raindance said:


> And unlike me that needs a cuppa or two to boot up and get all apps running properly, she seems to have her OS running from a solid state drive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> That is kind of what it feels like going to bed around one and the puppy waking me up at first light to go outside to make wiewie and poopie.... And unlike me that needs a cuppa or two to boot up and get all apps running properly, she seems to have her OS running from a solid state drive.



@Raindance That's brilliant!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> Another of my New Year's Resolutions is to go to sleep at a "normal" time - before I turn into a pumpkin, at the very least. I've truly become a night owl and I'm quite happy to go to sleep around 2 a.m. and then sleep until 10 a.m. That's not a problem for me - the problem is that other people and events don't fit in with my routine  The story of my life - out of sync with the rest of the world



EDIT I was determined to start off 2018 on the right foot so last night (31 Dec) I went to sleep at 11:30 lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Ten o clock. Lets see what this early to bed thing is all about. Up since 4:30 and back to the salt mine tomorrow....

Good night all.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

I started off so well with my New Year's Resolution to go to sleep early - and that's what I did on the 31st of Dec. Since then it's been back to about 1a.m. Ah well ... it's IS early - early in the morning!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Wednesday night I was doing stuff (mostly Internet) and then, feeling sleepy, decided it was time for bed. Looked at the time - it was 5 a.m. Thursday morning!!! I thought my phone was wrong, so checked another phone, the microwave and a clock in the lounge. I just couldn't believe it!! Today, of course, I feel like hell - it catches up with me not the day after, but the second day after. Does that happen to anyone else? So ... it's 10 p.m. and I'm calling it a night - an early one for me!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Wednesday night I was doing stuff (mostly Internet) and then, feeling sleepy, decided it was time for bed. Looked at the time - it was 5 a.m. Thursday morning!!! I thought my phone was wrong, so checked another phone, the microwave and a clock in the lounge. I just couldn't believe it!! Today, of course, I feel like hell - it catches up with me not the day after, but the second day after. Does that happen to anyone else? So ... it's 10 p.m. and I'm calling it a night - an early one for me!



@Hooked, That only happened to me several years back when i was addicted to this game i used to play on my iPad when i got it. 

Played it with headphones on

There were several nights that i thought birds were tweeting in the game and i was shocked. It was a combat game but at the time i was so immersed that i thought the programmers put birds in it. Until i realised that it was the birds tweeting outside. And often i was standing on the balcony because i was still smoking at the time. Several 5am shock realisations.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

It's 3.30 a.m. and I'm still awake ... still on the computer ... it's all the fault of Heaven Gifts, who were (are?) running a comp on our forum, where multiple entries are allowed - I managed to post 400 entries. The draw is today TG - I can get my life back again. Then, of course, I had to check the forum to see if there was any Breaking News e.g. any new comps. And FB as well. I need a secretary. Any volunteers?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> It's 3.30 a.m. and I'm still awake ... still on the computer ... it's all the fault of Heaven Gifts, who were (are?) running a comp on our forum, where multiple entries are allowed - I managed to post 400 entries. The draw is today TG - I can get my life back again. Then, of course, I had to check the forum to see if there was any Breaking News e.g. any new comps. And FB as well. I need a secretary. Any volunteers?


Have you looked into macrame?
#JustSaying

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> Have you looked into macrame?
> #JustSaying



@Christos Thinking about it ... but seriously, this is what I do - when I'm not on the forum or entering comps!!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-n-tell-your-hobby.t46254/#post-626425

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> @Christos Thinking about it ... but seriously, this is what I do - when I'm not on the forum or entering comps!!
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-n-tell-your-hobby.t46254/#post-626425


Macrame is calling both of us

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> Macrame is calling both of us



Oh, @Christos we absolutely MUST get together. You bring your macrame, I'll bring my crochet - now all that we need is and we can all have a good knitter-natter...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> Oh, @Christos we absolutely MUST get together. You bring your macrame, I'll bring my crochet - now all that we need is and we can all have a good knitter-natter...


I still need to learn how to macrame

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> I still need to learn how to macrame



I'll teach you how to crochet instead ... don't worry ... I'm a very patient teacher.


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> I still need to learn how to macrame



I'll teach you how to crochet instead ... don't worry ... I'm a very patient teacher.


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> I'll teach you how to crochet instead ... don't worry ... I'm a very patient teacher.


I know how to crochet. I asked my mum to teach me when I was a child but I have forgotten.

I think once I have the implements in hand and a "refresher" it will be smooth sailing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## r0ckf1re

I’ve had insomnia for many many years now. Probably 20 or so. So used to hardly sleeping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> I know how to crochet. I asked my mum to teach me when I was a child but I have forgotten.
> 
> I think once I have the implements in hand and a "refresher" it will be smooth sailing.


Pictures or it did not happen!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

working night shift. and have insomnia so slept today 7am to 9 am working till 6am . but now vape brake

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> Pictures or it did not happen!
> 
> Regards


I'll ask my mum to pull out the photo album when I see her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> I know how to crochet. I asked my mum to teach me when I was a child but I have forgotten.
> 
> I think once I have the implements in hand and a "refresher" it will be smooth sailing.



@Christos I'm impressed that a man learnt to crochet! Never heard of that before, although I have heard of men knitting - and in China I saw that on occasion. I think it's a great pity that even nowadays many hobbies / crafts seem to be gender-specific.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

r0ckf1re said:


> I’ve had insomnia for many many years now. Probably 20 or so. So used to hardly sleeping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't have insomnia. When my head hits the pillow I'm gone. My problem is that I don't *want* to go to sleep. I'm too busy enjoying whatever I happen to be doing (this forum is the latest enjoyment/addiction)! I've been like this for years though and I've often wished that the human body could be redesigned not to need sleep. Imagine - we could live a 24-hour day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> @Christos I'm impressed that a man learnt to crochet! Never heard of that before, although I have heard of men knitting - and in China I saw that on occasion. I think it's a great pity that even nowadays many hobbies / crafts seem to be gender-specific.


Not gender specific for the inquiring mind!
I was fascinated by the amount of time my mum spent and wanted to see the appeal.

Dont laugh too loud but my wife says I cook better than her and unfortunately this becomes an expectation to cook regularly and I also iron better than my wife and the paid help.

Good thing Im also good at my job which keeps me from doing these other tasks

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> Not gender specific for the inquiring mind!
> I was fascinated by the amount of time my mum spent and wanted to see the appeal.
> 
> Dont laugh too loud but my wife says I cook better than her and unfortunately this becomes an expectation to cook regularly and I also iron better than my wife and the paid help.
> 
> Good thing Im also good at my job which keeps me from doing these other tasks



I think most chefs seem to be men, not so?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> I think most chefs seem to be men, not so?


*What's the difference between a cook and a chef? - SMH.com*
www.smh.com.au › Lifestyle › Life & Relationships › Careers & Money
Jul 21, 2016 - In grade one, this little girl has reached the firm conclusion that chefs are boys, and that, by definition, they possess superior skills in the area of food preparation to the cooks ... That would be why the unqualified Nigella Lawson is referred to as the 'queen of food porn' but is only sometimes called a chef.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki

I'm so stressed right now I just want to smoke a cigarette


----------



## Room Fogger

Braki said:


> I'm so stressed right now I just want to smoke a cigarette


Please don't, grab a cup of coffee or tea and take a vape break. Double clutch if you have to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Braki said:


> I'm so stressed right now I just want to smoke a cigarette



@Braki and did you? 

"problem" with vaping is that it takes longer for the nic to go through your system, whereas with cigs it's very quick. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicotine-absorption-when-vaping.t6382/

Hang in there, kid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki

Hooked said:


> @Braki and did you?
> 
> "problem" with vaping is that it takes longer for the nic to go through your system, whereas with cigs it's very quick.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicotine-absorption-when-vaping.t6382/
> 
> Hang in there, kid!


@Hooked no I didn't. I upped the wattage and Dubbel clutched the poor Pico. Decided that the stuff I was busy with is not going to make me revert to old bad habits.

Think I must put 6mg juice in the Smok for times like these. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Braki said:


> @Hooked no I didn't. I upped the wattage and Dubbel clutched the poor Pico. Decided that the stuff I was busy with is not going to make me revert to old bad habits.
> 
> Think I must put 6mg juice in the Smok for times like these.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Great news @Braki , the Pico can handle it! But a high nic juice for a situation like this is a must in the beginning. You just passed your first major test with flying colors  congratulations and salutations to you, many happy clouds going forward.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Braki said:


> @Hooked no I didn't. I upped the wattage and Dubbel clutched the poor Pico. Decided that the stuff I was busy with is not going to make me revert to old bad habits.
> 
> Think I must put 6mg juice in the Smok for times like these.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



Well done @Braki - seriously! It's easy to be strong when things are going well, but if you're strong enough to resist when under stress that's really saying something!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki

Thank you @Hooked and @Room Fogger. Best feeling ever. Funny thing is I think if someone walked into the house at that stage and walked down the passage they would have phoned the fire brigade. It looked like there was some heavy puffing going on at 12:30 this morning . One thing I noticed. The house smells so lekker with the vape clouds. I actually enjoy walking into my "office" every morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Braki said:


> Thank you @Hooked and @Room Fogger. Best feeling ever. Funny thing is I think if someone walked into the house at that stage and walked down the passage they would have phoned the fire brigade. It looked like there was some heavy puffing going on at 12:30 this morning . One thing I noticed. The house smells so lekker with the vape clouds. I actually enjoy walking into my "office" every morning.


@Braki isnt that the best part, everything smells great, and you can already determine the difference. I can relate to the fire brigade, my name did come about because of the love of the cloud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Bet there'll be many Late Night Owls tonight, waiting for the Vape King Sale to start! Murphy's Law, tonight is the night when I'm ready to go to sleep at this early hour or 10.45pm - but no ways am I going to miss the Sale!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

11pm my lunch time working night shift

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping1jzgte

Nightshift as well, waiting for VK specials too lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Wake up guys and girls - the sale is on


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki

Eish you guys are bad for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki

I shouldn't shop this time of the night.... I make mistakes and buy stuff I already have

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vaping1jzgte

Braki said:


> I shouldn't shop this time of the night.... I make mistakes and buy stuff I already have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

So wife reminded me yesterday that its our anniversary next week. And when I checked I realised its our 5th anniversary. A pizza and beer date most likely won't do it. So there goes my vaping budget for the month.

In any case the Ammit 25 on the sale I was after got sold out this afternoon already. @Moerse Rooikat, do you have anything to do with that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Adephi said:


> So wife reminded me yesterday that its our anniversary next week. And when I checked I realised its our 5th anniversary. A pizza and beer date most likely won't do it. So there goes my vaping budget for the month.
> 
> In any case the Ammit 25 on the sale I was after got sold out this afternoon already. @Moerse Rooikat, do you have anything to do with that?


nope i am a obs engine man now. no more leaking tanks for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Braki said:


> I shouldn't shop this time of the night.... I make mistakes and buy stuff I already have



@Braki This is usually my shopping time, because the little four-legged rascals are fast asleep so all is calm and quiet! But yes, I have sometimes bought juice which I already have. Just means that I have to vape more lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> View attachment 129441


Happens way more than it should.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> View attachment 129441


I thought I was the only one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

Hooked said:


> View attachment 129441



A lot will depend on the number of sleep hours you had the night before you awoke.
The sleep hours need to be continuous if you wake up more than once during your sleep or get out of bed to have a cup of tea or something then your sleep is interrupted.
These will have a bearing on how you feel during the day.

I know you said you are a night owl ............. so if you go to sleep between 2:00 and 3:00am what time do you get up?
Do you get up with an alarm clock or do you get up when you awake naturally?


Dave


----------



## Hooked

DaveH said:


> A lot will depend on the number of sleep hours you had the night before you awoke.
> The sleep hours need to be continuous if you wake up more than once during your sleep or get out of bed to have a cup of tea or something then your sleep is interrupted.
> These will have a bearing on how you feel during the day.
> 
> I know you said you are a night owl ............. so if you go to sleep between 2:00 and 3:00am what time do you get up?
> Do you get up with an alarm clock or do you get up when you awake naturally?
> 
> 
> Dave



I usually get up at about 6-ish, when one of the dogs wants to go out. So I have only 3 - 4 hours sleep a night, but when my head hits the pillow I'm gone!! If I'm sleepy during the day, I have a catnap of no more than 15 mins - I set the alarm. But sometimes, like yesterday, I had only about 3 hours sleep, didn't catnap and I'm still awake now. But ... I'd better go to sleep. THAT's the problem - I just don't want to ! 

If I go back to sleep after the dogs have woken me in the morning and I don't set the alarm, I can easily sleep until about 11a.m. and then start my day. Suits me - but unfortunately it doesn't suit everyone else lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DaveH

Hooked said:


> I usually get up at about 6-ish, when one of the dogs wants to go out. So I have only 3 - 4 hours sleep a night, but when my head hits the pillow I'm gone!! If I'm sleepy during the day, I have a catnap of no more than 15 mins - I set the alarm. But sometimes, like yesterday, I had only about 3 hours sleep, didn't catnap and I'm still awake now. But ... I'd better go to sleep. THAT's the problem - I just don't want to !
> 
> If I go back to sleep after the dogs have woken me in the morning and I don't set the alarm, I can easily sleep until about 11a.m. and then start my day. Suits me - but unfortunately it doesn't suit everyone else lol



Gee whiz @Hooked 3 - 4 hours sleep that is not very much.

I know exactly how you feel.

I'm one of these, which is why I'm here now typing. 
Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome (DSPS)
or
Delayed Sleep Phase Disorder (DSPD)
A condition characterized by an inability to fall asleep until very late at night (early morning), with the resulting need to sleep late in the morning or into the afternoon; but an ability to sleep reasonably well.
So I go to sleep between 2:00 and 4:00am and awake between 11:00am and 01:00 pm.

It is not so bad now it doesn't cause me much trouble but when I was working and with the normal working hours constraints boy was it a problem.

Dave

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

DaveH said:


> Gee whiz @Hooked 3 - 4 hours sleep that is not very much.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel.
> 
> I'm one of these, which is why I'm here now typing.
> Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome (DSPS)
> or
> Delayed Sleep Phase Disorder (DSPD)
> A condition characterized by an inability to fall asleep until very late at night (early morning), with the resulting need to sleep late in the morning or into the afternoon; but an ability to sleep reasonably well.
> So I go to sleep between 2:00 and 4:00am and awake between 11:00am and 01:00 pm.
> 
> It is not so bad now it doesn't cause me much trouble but when I was working and with the normal working hours constraints boy was it a problem.
> 
> Dave



lol Same here! I used to live on Red Bull!!

I was going to ask you why* you're *still awake, but you answered the question! Our natural body clocks seem to be about the same. I often wonder what most people's natural body-clocks would be like if they didn't have to set an alarm. 

Gosh, I didn't know there's really something called DSPD!! I thought you'd made it up, but I then googled it just in case you didn't. However, in my case it's not an *inability* to fall asleep. That implies that one is in bed but not sleeping. With me, I just simply don't want to go to bed in the first place - and sometimes I don't, at all! But then, I'll have 3 or 4 catnaps of 15 mins. each during the day.

I just can't believe how much I've changed though. Throughout my life I've got up at 5 a.m. - even on weekends. Sometimes on a weekend I'd sleep late - until 5.30 a.m. lol. And then I'd go to sleep at around 10pm. Maybe I should force myself to get up at 5a.m. again, force myself not to catnap and that will probably break the cycle.

Catnaps are hugely beneficial though, so long as they're short. I was reading about it somewhere which is why I don't catnap for longer than 15 mins. Churchill, I believe, was like us - not sleeping much at night, but having a few short catnaps. There was also a woman who did a solo yacht expedition. Being solo she had to keep an eye on things constantly and she survived on short, regular catnaps. 

Anyway, the Sandman is calling now, so good-night, sleep tight and don't let the bugs bite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

working night shift and 3 to 4 is all i need. for a 12h shift

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Moerse Rooikat said:


> working night shift and 3 to 4 is all i need. for a 12h shift



Also stuck on night shift. 3-4 hours is standard. If you are lucky you might get 6 hours.

Sleep is a concept designed for mortal peasants.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DaveH

@Hooked

_"However, in my case it's not an *inability* to fall asleep. That implies that one is in bed but not sleeping"._

In my case _*inability to fall asleep*_ would mean going to bed say between 10pm to 1am which would be a waste of time because I would not be able fall asleep until 3 or 4am.


Dave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Moerse Rooikat said:


> working night shift and 3 to 4 is all i need. for a 12h shift


but today no sleep as i am waiting for the stupid dhl delivery idiot. must leave door and gate wide open as he thinks close door no ones home

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Well, just ran out of wrapping wire...and have to face the horrible reality that I won't be able to build until Wednesday. So not really sure what I'm gonna do the next 3 days.
Anyone perhaps have a language course lying around? Might as well learn a new one while I wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Steyn777 said:


> Well, just ran out of wrapping wire...and have to face the horrible reality that I won't be able to build until Wednesday. So not really sure what I'm gonna do the next 3 days.
> Anyone perhaps have a language course lying around? Might as well learn a new one while I wait.


You could try sleeping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Christos said:


> You could try sleeping


Not something I do often. See I'm a Vampire hunter and they only come out at night. You're probably thinking "there are no Vampires" .....correct and you're welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Steyn777 said:


> Not something I do often. See I'm a Vampire hunter and they only come out at night. You're probably thinking "there are no Vampires" .....correct and you're welcome.


...and now that the "hunters" are asleep... time to look for blud.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

blujeenz said:


> ...and now that the "hunters" are asleep... time to look for blud.
> View attachment 131132


He never sleeps

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10

Steyn777 said:


> Not something I do often. See I'm a Vampire hunter and they only come out at night. You're probably thinking "there are no Vampires" .....correct and you're welcome.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777

jm10 said:


> View attachment 131135
> 
> 
> Brilliant !
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steyn777

And this is what happens when there's no wire.


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stillwaters

Hooked said:


> View attachment 131165


I can confirm this legend as true. I have noticed that when I can't get to sleep, it's because I'm awake

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Slick

Bump

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> I drink lots of Coke


 It is my ''petrol '' people goes ballistic when they hear that I consume up to 5 l of Coke a day - my health is exelent and there is no intention to stop - I have been a Coca- colaholic since my teens. Just mention Coke and I'M ALL EARS!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> It is my ''petrol '' people goes ballistic when they hear that I consume up to 5 l of Coke a day - my health is exelent and there is no intention to stop - I have been a Coca- colaholic since my teens. Just mention Coke and I'M ALL EARS!!



Whew! I wonder where and when I said that I drink lots of Coke!? If I did, I don't anymore. There might be the odd day when I'll have a can of Coke Zero. @ARYANTO I also went ballistic when you said you drink up to 5l of Coke a day. There is no way that is good for anyone and the problem with health, is that we think we're healthy because we have no symptoms, but sooner or later it catches up with us - unfortunately.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

One of the downs of being awake at this time of the day and this time of the year ............ it gets cold. The upside is when I get up it has warmed up. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Well it seems i am back to my old habits of living on 3 to 4 hours sleep 
Lets see how long it lasts. More difficult when you get older

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Thats standard for me. Not that I want to. But kids keep one busy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Adephi said:


> Thats standard for me. Not that I want to. But kids keep one busy.


Both little ones sleep through so I have no reason to go to sleep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

BioHAZarD said:


> Both little ones sleep through so I have no reason to go to sleep



I work nightshift. So between 08:00 and 13:00 I need to squeese in a few hours while they are at school.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just checking into the Night Owl section. It's 02:40 and I'm catching up on the red dot of unread posts. Will hit the sack shortly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Just checking into the Night Owl section. It's 02:40 and I'm catching up on the red dot of unread posts. Will hit the sack shortly.


come on @Rob Fisher stay strong
dawn is not far away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> come on @Rob Fisher stay strong
> dawn is not far away



Maybe I could get in some dawn fishing. But we have a busy day planned and I need my beauty sleep. We have breakfast at the Litchi Orchard and then the flea market and then off to pick strawberries and then back for a spot of foooooshing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe I could get in some dawn fishing. But we have a busy day planned and I need my beauty sleep. We have breakfast at the Litchi Orchard and then the flea market and then off to pick strawberries and then back for a spot of foooooshing!


Enjoy
Sounds like a wonderful day out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My kids are too young still. But i cant wait when they are the age when we can go camping and wake up at 5 setting up fresh bait on the fishing rods. With scrambled eggs on the gas fryer for breakfast. This is my biggest wish i have for my kids. Watching the sunrise over fishing waters with the smell of breakfast in the air

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I truly believe a young person can learn more about life from a weekend within nature than a year being told what life is about

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

One night about two weeks ago I went to sleep early i.e. about 9.30pm - 10pm. I slept a full 7.5 hrs and I awoke feeling energised and fantastic. Just shows what sleep can do. I'm officially done with staying up until 1 - 2 am, or not sleeping at all. It just isn't worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> One night about two weeks ago I went to sleep early i.e. about 9.30pm - 10pm. I slept a full 7.5 hrs and I awoke feeling energised and fantastic. Just shows what sleep can do. I'm officially done with staying up until 1 - 2 am, or not sleeping at all. It just isn't worth it.


Ditto, I've no trouble getting out of bed in the mornings now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

00:30 every night has been the norm for me for the past 2 months ever since I started playing PUBG .
I feel a little tired in the mornings but I'm getting used to it now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> 00:30 every night has been the norm for me for the past 2 months ever since I started playing PUBG .
> I feel a little tired in the mornings but I'm getting used to it now.


Wait till you have kids

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Wait till you have kids



I'm waiting brother, turns out making little ones is harder than it seems. I thought you water the garden once and Bob's your uncle

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> I'm waiting brother, turns out making little ones is harder than it seems. I thought you water the garden once and Bob's your uncle



You have to "till the soil" first before you can plant any seeds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Christos said:


> You have to "till the soil" first before you can plant any seeds.


And compost for healthy plants

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jm10

Clouds4Days said:


> I'm waiting brother, turns out making little ones is harder than it seems. I thought you water the garden once and Bob's your uncle



You gotta plough properly to make sure you dont miss any spots, once you’ve done the ground work then the watering begins. Pro tip; stress caused allot of issues and once i stopped stressing so much my garden stared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

RainstormZA said:


> And compost for healthy plants


I wanted to say you have to lime the soil and be patient but I doubt many people know much about the farming industry.
Also 8m or 16m implements depending on the budget and shape and gradient of the land

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Christos said:


> I wanted to say you have to lime the soil and be patient but I doubt many people know much about the farming industry.
> Also 8m or 16m implements depending on the budget and shape and gradient of the land


Lol yes lime to sweeten the fruit trees


----------



## RainstormZA

jm10 said:


> You gotta plough properly to make sure you dont miss any spots, once you’ve done the ground work then the watering begins. Pro tip; stress caused allot of issues and once i stopped stressing so much my garden stared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And that is golden advice.

Waited 3 years for those lemon trees to get their sh1t in order. And 3x more apples this year, an explosion of plums, peaches, figs and pomegranates now.


----------



## Clouds4Days

jm10 said:


> You gotta plough properly to make sure you dont miss any spots, once you’ve done the ground work then the watering begins. Pro tip; stress caused allot of issues and once i stopped stressing so much my garden stared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



In today's time its difficult to live stress free. But you right stress is a bugger. 

I know of a couple who tried for 2 years and all it took was them going away for 2 weeks on holiday and seed started sprouting.


----------



## jm10

Clouds4Days said:


> In today's time its difficult to live stress free. But you right stress is a bugger.
> 
> I know of a couple who tried for 2 years and all it took was them going away for 2 weeks on holiday and seed started sprouting.



I know what you mean, but you know those small little things that bug you eg; someone chewing loudly, you have to learn to ignore them and just watch your stress drop. If we talk jobs and working there is hardly a chance you could stress any less, but day to day life you can.

Truth be told it happened the same way with us, went away for our anniversary and came back with quite a surprise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

jm10 said:


> I know what you mean, but you know those small little things that bug you eg; someone chewing loudly, you have to learn to ignore them and just watch your stress drop. If we talk jobs and working there is hardly a chance you could stress any less, but day to day life you can.
> 
> Truth be told it happened the same way with us, went away for our anniversary and came back with quite a surprise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks brother, appreciate your advise.


----------



## zadiac

jm10 said:


> You gotta plough properly to make sure you dont miss any spots, once you’ve done the ground work then the watering begins. Pro tip; stress caused allot of issues and once i stopped stressing so much my garden stared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yet there are those unfortunate youngsters who just "walk across the lawn" once and fook up the whole garden. 

PS: Not one of them...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jm10

zadiac said:


> Yet there are those unfortunate youngsters who just "walk across the lawn" once and fook up the whole garden.
> 
> PS: Not one of them...



Yeah funny enough i have picked up that the more responsible and well planned couples seen to have issues, where as the couples who cant afford it have no issues (in generalising here)

A friend of ours has spent over two million with flights/accommodations/doctors and treatments all over the globe to get his wife pregnant, 4 miscarriages later and the docs just say her body cant handle anymore. 

My cousin who is broke is having his second one(dumb ass)

My employee is on his forth(bigger dumb ass)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

jm10 said:


> My employee is on his forth(bigger dumb ass)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Even us, employees always complaing about cash but yet they have 2/3 even four kids, but they been complaing about cash even before they had one child.

Doesn't make sense


----------



## jm10

Clouds4Days said:


> Even us, employees always complaing about cash but yet they have 2/3 even four kids, but they been complaing about cash even before they had one child.
> 
> Doesn't make sense



I can even comprehend how they think, i stress daily about raising one child. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH

The other day I saw a programme on TV about sleep. Mainly about 'early birds' and 'night owls' I found it quite interesting but there again I would, wounldn't I. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been a while since I played in this thread... I have done something to my left leg... feels like a pulled or torn muscle... and I have tried to sleep but no matter which way I lie it's not comfortable... so I'm up at 02:41am with Baby Choo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> It's been a while since I played in this thread... I have done something to my left leg... feels like a pulled or torn muscle... and I have tried to sleep but no matter which way I lie it's not comfortable... so I'm up at 02:41am with Baby Choo.


Yeah I feel for you, had a funny allergic reaction to something yesterday, I suspect spider bites - even my usual medication didn't help so was awake til 4am.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Slick

Bump!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Slick

Slick said:


> Bump!


@BeaLea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeaLea

Slick said:


> @BeaLea


My new sleep pattern is going just great

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Slick

To all my eciggsa family,you must understand why I have bumped up this thread,I am currently in a private hospital,tonight (Wednesday) will be exactly 1 week I'm here,you know I got little sick but im going home today that's why I have the courage to speak it out,I had to be drugged with Cortizone drips (sorry for spelling),this thing keeps me up 22hours a day,and I get 2hours of sleep every single day since I started it,I said private hospital for a reason,you don't want to be here,trust me I have seen people suffering like I have never seen in my entire life,nothing to do with Covid 19,just different illnesses,I just watched my roommate suffer for 4hours non stop with pain and the nurses told him sorry we don't have anything,he weighs about 140kg (estimation) and has a big gash in his stomach which needs to be stiched up after the infection is cleared,I don't know how to say this but all I can say is our bodies are a blessing and we need to try our best to look after it,don't take health for granted,I feel as if I was in a military camp overflowing with people on there way out,I would never wish a single person to ever need to be hospitalized ever,private or government,I'm sorry it is very immotional,just try and be safe everyone,I'm going to get my 2hours sleep before I miss it,love to all

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## BeaLea

@Slick so sorry to hear you have been unwell and in hospital. Cortisone is such a horrible medication, I've also been victim to their sleepless nights. But certainly not to your extent, so can only imagine how awful it must be.
Breaks my heart to hear of your neighbour struggling like that. I've seen and heard if horrible things in hospitals. Absolutely avoid them at all cost. 
Life and health is something we often take for granted. But it's always welcoming to be reminded why the journey is so wonderful. Sometimes we are so distracted by the daily hussle that we forget such things. 

I hope that going home will allow you a better environment to heal and to be more comfortable. Sending you all the good vibes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Slick

BeaLea said:


> @Slick so sorry to hear you have been unwell and in hospital. Cortisone is such a horrible medication, I've also been victim to their sleepless nights. But certainly not to your extent, so can only imagine how awful it must be.
> Breaks my heart to hear of your neighbour struggling like that. I've seen and heard if horrible things in hospitals. Absolutely avoid them at all cost.
> Life and health is something we often take for granted. But it's always welcoming to be reminded why the journey is so wonderful. Sometimes we are so distracted by the daily hussle that we forget such things.
> 
> I hope that going home will allow you a better environment to heal and to be more comfortable. Sending you all the good vibes


Thanks @BeaLea ,just to confirm I'm 100%,I just had to stay these days to get the shots but if you see me I'm fit as a fiddle ,the reason I sent the message was because I spoke to so many people,heard there stories,learnt there lives,got close to people of different ages,race,colour,gender,and what I picked up in most was like that attitude that 'The doctors will fix me up',it hit me so hard that we can't just rely on doctors alone,if we want a quality life,a happy life,we need to make alot more effort with regards to our diet, exercise,keeping our stress levels in check,and not to mention smoking vs vaping,ya I spent alot of time In the ashtray room,youl be surprised how many nurses and hospital staff smoke,I used to purposely sit near them so they could tell me vaping is much worse then smoking while they coughing there lungs out,some appreciated the vaping advice,while most of them looked at me like I'm killing them with my mango flavoured clouds,an eye opener indeed,I learnt so much in this week that would've taken me years of travel to learn,so I do believe I came here for a reason,to make me appreciate what I have,and to remind people out there to look after themselves because once your health is gone,you WILL feel like you would offer the entire world in exchange for a healthy peaceful quality life with your family,ok now I really need to go sleep,need to take meds at 5am  peace out guys and girls,take care,I hope to never bump up this thread again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Slick said:


> To all my eciggsa family,you must understand why I have bumped up this thread,I am currently in a private hospital,tonight (Wednesday) will be exactly 1 week I'm here,you know I got little sick but im going home today that's why I have the courage to speak it out,I had to be drugged with Cortizone drips (sorry for spelling),this thing keeps me up 22hours a day,and I get 2hours of sleep every single day since I started it,I said private hospital for a reason,you don't want to be here,trust me I have seen people suffering like I have never seen in my entire life,nothing to do with Covid 19,just different illnesses,I just watched my roommate suffer for 4hours non stop with pain and the nurses told him sorry we don't have anything,he weighs about 200kg (estimation) and has a big gash in his stomach which needs to be stiched up after the infection is cleared,I don't know how to say this but all I can say is our bodies are a blessing and we need to try our best to look after it,don't take health for granted,I feel as if I was in a military camp overflowing with people on there way out,I would never wish a single person to ever need to be hospitalized ever,private or government,I'm sorry it is very immotional,just try and be safe everyone,I'm going to get my 2hours sleep before I miss it,love to all



Sorry bro!. Glad you're better and going home soon and hope this is the last time you had to go through this ordeal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Glad you’re being discharged

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Slick said:


> To all my eciggsa family,you must understand why I have bumped up this thread,I am currently in a private hospital,tonight (Wednesday) will be exactly 1 week I'm here,you know I got little sick but im going home today that's why I have the courage to speak it out,I had to be drugged with Cortizone drips (sorry for spelling),this thing keeps me up 22hours a day,and I get 2hours of sleep every single day since I started it,I said private hospital for a reason,you don't want to be here,trust me I have seen people suffering like I have never seen in my entire life,nothing to do with Covid 19,just different illnesses,I just watched my roommate suffer for 4hours non stop with pain and the nurses told him sorry we don't have anything,he weighs about 140kg (estimation) and has a big gash in his stomach which needs to be stiched up after the infection is cleared,I don't know how to say this but all I can say is our bodies are a blessing and we need to try our best to look after it,don't take health for granted,I feel as if I was in a military camp overflowing with people on there way out,I would never wish a single person to ever need to be hospitalized ever,private or government,I'm sorry it is very immotional,just try and be safe everyone,I'm going to get my 2hours sleep before I miss it,love to all


Hi meneer, wishes for a speedy end to the treatment and a healthy you walking around!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP

@Slick i wish you a speedy recovery at home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Stew - seeing you're a night owl as well - check out the other owls comments  00.31am

Reactions: Like 2


----------

